# RUDE person at petco!!!!



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

well, my 13th birthday is on wednesday, so I went to petco to buy the betta I've had my eye on for about a month, a blue marble male crowntail. I walked in, found the fish, and picked him up. some lady walks by and asks me if two bettas con live together :shock: of corse I tell her no. then, my dog Fluffy decided to pee on the floor! so I set the betta down to clean it up. and that lady picks up MY fish! I tell her that I've been looking at that fish for a month and it's my birthday present. she won't give it to me! she tries to convince me to get another fish! she says "I'm a school nurse, and all the kids are gonna see him, and if you have him, he'll just sit at your house and only you will look at him" :evil: :evil: :evil: I CAN'T EVEN DESCRIBE MY _*FURY!!!!!*_


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I doubt she'll even care for it properly! I hate to think that she'll probably just stick it in a tiny bowl and never pay attention to it again. I can't imagine a person like that caring for a fish.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks, sweeda88 she said she had a five gallon tank but she may have been lying because I said "what size is your tank?" like 3 times before I got an answer!!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Uh yeah, I wouldn't have let her walk out of the store with that betta. That's utterly rude of her!


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i know! i wanted to but she ran away from me!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

It's pretty pathetic that a GROWN UP WOMAN would act that way around someone so young! Good grief! :roll:

Btw, happy early birthday! Sorry you couldn't get that boy.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

D8< AUGH! THIS IS WHY I HATE PEOPLE.

I'm so sorry about your birthday boy! <:[

Happy early Birthday! <3 *gives cupcake*


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Take it as a compliment.....she seen that you had good taste and because of your experience that the Betta would be the healthiest.....but still she was a grown woman and a nurse that works with children and what a crappy thing to do to a young adult especially on their Birthday.....shame on her....

And Happy Birthday....


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

thanks, everyone :-D it wouldn't have bothered me nearly as much if she hadn't been TOTALLY CLUELESS about caring for him!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow I would have exploded! That women wasn't very mature for someone her age..... Did you get another Betta to make up for him?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Ahhhhhh!! The rudeness of some people just kills me!! How awful!!  She had a lot of nerve, that's for sure 

Don't worry, I believe that what goes around comes around, and that woman will get paid back for what she did. And you'll get rewarded for being a good person and not making a scene XD

Happy Birthday to you though!! Maybe you will find an even prettier fish for your birthday


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

OH, I'm sorry  Happy birthday, though I'm sorry she acted that way.

If it were me, I would have put up a huge fight, and if that didn't work, I would have at least given her the link to this site, then said "Way to ruin my birthday... thanks for stealing the ONLY thing I wanted..."


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry!  When I got Aurora, my fish, I hid him when I went for more stuff! I almost exploded when a girl got a betta that looked like Aurora, but it wasn't. Aurora was still there! I took him home, and now he is all mine. 

I would of got my mom, so my mom could beat her up XD (not really, just a joke)
Happy early birthday!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

think you should start training Fluffy to pee on shoes


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

tsoto80 said:


> think you should start training Fluffy to pee on shoes


LOL!!!! XD I wish the dog did pee on her!!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> LOL!!!! XD I wish the dog did pee on her!!


 I was thinking that as I was reading the post. If he only held out a few minutes longer lol


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Man, if that happened to me I would have swiped the Betta outta her hand and walked away, or worse. I doubt she knew proper Betta care. That was rude on your BIRTHDAY she should have given you a break. What a selfish jerk.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hunt her down, kick her in the leg and take the betta and RUN!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> hunt her down, kick her in the leg and take the betta and run!


Lolololololol! XD


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wait, your only 13?! THAT MAKES IT WORSE! A grown lady, taking a Betta from a young, 13 year old. WTH???


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

You shouldve just threatened her with a lawsuit. 95% Chance of success.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

TaylorW said:


> Ahhhhhh!! The rudeness of some people just kills me!! How awful!!  She had a lot of nerve, that's for sure


I know! jerk...


TaylorW said:


> Don't worry, I believe that what goes around comes around, and that woman will get paid back for what she did. And you'll get rewarded for being a good person and not making a scene XD


I believe that too, and the Golden Rule, treat others as you would want to be treated. I hope she gets what she deserves.



TaylorW said:


> Happy Birthday to you though!! Maybe you will find an even prettier fish for your birthday


 thank you! and actually i'm about to go to the store to look at bettas as soon as my dad comes home from work!



JKfish said:


> OH, I'm sorry  Happy birthday, though I'm sorry she acted that way.


 thanks! 



JKfish said:


> If it were me, I would have put up a huge fight, and if that didn't work, I would have at least given her the link to this site, then said "Way to ruin my birthday... thanks for stealing the ONLY thing I wanted..."


 yeah, i was chasing her around petco :lol: I was REALLY angry!



frogipoi said:


> Sorry!  When I got Aurora, my fish, I hid him when I went for more stuff! I almost exploded when a girl got a betta that looked like Aurora, but it wasn't. Aurora was still there! I took him home, and now he is all mine.


 I should have done that.  I'm glad you got Aurora! :-D



frogipoi said:


> I would of got my mom, so my mom could beat her up XD (not really, just a joke) Happy early birthday!


 lol thanks!



tsoto80 said:


> think you should start training Fluffy to pee on shoes





TaylorW said:


> LOL!!!! XD I wish the dog did pee on her!!





tsoto80 said:


> I was thinking that as I was reading the post. If he only held out a few minutes longer lol


yeah that would've shown her! :lol:


Nutt007 said:


> Man, if that happened to me I would have swiped the Betta outta her hand and walked away, or worse. I doubt she knew proper Betta care. That was rude on your BIRTHDAY she should have given you a break. What a selfish jerk.


 I definitely wished I had done that! she obviously knew nothing about bettas, because she was asking if she could keep two males together! :shock: 



bloo97 said:


> Hunt her down, kick her in the leg and take the betta and RUN!


 lol :lol:



Nutt007 said:


> Wait, your only 13?! THAT MAKES IT WORSE! A grown lady, taking a Betta from a young, 13 year old. WTH???


I know! she was a jerk...


Alex09 said:


> You shouldve just threatened her with a lawsuit. 95% Chance of success.


 lol :lol:


----------



## Marcus11 (Dec 19, 2010)

what a butt head! I would have just screamed.  that way a worker would come and give it to you and tell that old lady to hit the road! Such a mean woman though! 
P.S happy early birthday


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

lol yeah! and thank you!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would have gone ballistic if someone did that to me!!! What an immature, nasty person that woman was!!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Aw I don't get quoted? =] Lol You should've told the cash register person thingy about what happened, and maybe bought something else to get him/her on your side so that you could've bought that Betta.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Marcus11 said:


> what a butt head! I would have just screamed.  that way a worker would come and give it to you and tell that old lady to hit the road! Such a mean woman though!
> P.S happy early birthday


LOL, if I was 13 I would have done that! Still young enough to be considered a kid, and store employees will do ANYTHING to shut kids up or avoid a lawsuit


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I would have gone ballistic if someone did that to me!!! What an immature, nasty person that woman was!!!


I know1 some people...


baylee767 said:


> Aw I don't get quoted? =] Lol You should've told the cash register person thingy about what happened, and maybe bought something else to get him/her on your side so that you could've bought that Betta.


lol sorry! yeah, I should've done that. :-(



TaylorW said:


> LOL, if I was 13 I would have done that! Still young enough to be considered a kid, and store employees will do ANYTHING to shut kids up or avoid a lawsuit


hehehe yeah plus I look about 10 ;-)


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

YAAAY!!! see link: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=540642#post540642


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

If that happened to me.......the cops would have ended up being called lol Seriously though one time at the petstore the snobby 50 something guy literally walked by my cart and took the last 10 gallon tank set that was on sale. He was starting to walk away when I yelled across the store at him, and told him he better give that back. People were staring and at least one lady started laughing because she knew what the guy did. He came back, called me a jerk, left the tank and exited the store. 

Needless to say I don't take crap like that, you shouldn't either. That woman would have been cursed out and betta slapped if she did that to me.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

wait... he took it out of your cart? :shock: I'm glad you got the tank back!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

OMG!!! I would've threatened to call the cops. I she didn't give it back, I would've gone to a phone and dialed. I would have madse the cops come and look at the security tape. That's just Unbelievable.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh, what a rude woman! I cant believe a grown woman, who obviously has a college degree and works with children, would be that rude to a 13 year old girl. I am so sorry that had to happen on your birthday!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Panthera: Lol, betta slap . I would definately scream, shout, curse and all that good stuff if something like that happened to me, but my mom would probably skin me alive afterwards for making such a scene in public XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My mother would have washed my mouth out with soap if I cursed at someone. lol


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol, that's only happened to me once, but for a different reason.


----------

